# gender of a visitor?



## garfieldp1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hello, I am new to this forum.
I realized that there is a cat visiting my backyard. Does it look like a male/female? If female, does she looks pregnant? I am able to capture only a few pics from one single night so far... Thank you for your help!


----------



## garfieldp1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Thank you kiki's mom!
Thank you for reminding me about the tnr option, too  
(btw I just realized the date stamp of the pics is not right.. its in fact from yesterday..)


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

It could be a male with worms.


----------



## garfieldp1 (Apr 5, 2021)

hello all, more recently, for the past week.. he/she came 3 times.. at different times.. (10pm and 4am) .. never in day-light got captured on camera.. somtimes rolling/scratching its back?..

anything that I should be aware of..? Thanks a lot again.. everyone


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Is he/she still fat? If it's a pregnant female she'd be about 67 days along more or less. The average gestation period is 65 days but can last 58-72 days. Both pregnant and in heat females will roll on the ground.


----------



## garfieldp1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Thank you Kitty827.. I think he/she is around the same size from the image.. I have yet to see him/her in person as he/she never come in daylight... in case she is in heat/pregnant.. anything that needs to be done for the time being?.. (cannot put food out as there are raccoon(s) that trashed everything...) thank everyone again


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome! Okay. Hmm, if it's a pregnant female, she's supposed to have gotten noticeably bigger between now and the pictures were taken. He/she is probably hunting in your area which would explain why he/she only comes at night. If it's a female in heat, there's really nothing you can do. If it's a pregnant female then some kitten food would be nice. Do you have a garage you could feed her in? If he/she is hungry, the food should be all gone before a raccoon could get to it. 


Kitty827 said:


> If it's a pregnant female she'd be about 67 days along more or less.


Oops. I said 67 days. More like 57 days more or less depending on when she reached the halfway point (30 days) if it's a pregnant girl. They start showing at the halfway point. I'd wait until (if it's a pregnant girl), she'd be 72 days along. If he/she doesn't come around or if he/she does and is skinny, it's a girl who had her kittens.


----------



## garfieldp1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Thank you so much kitty827  I will keep that in mind and see what I can do, and will definitely update when there is any news ) really appreciate your kindness and reply


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're very welcome! Thanks for caring for the kitty! Aw, thank you! Glad I could help!


----------

